# Drainage Slope - Ontario Building Code



## joeplumber85 (Dec 29, 2012)

1) Is this installation being inspected by the AHJ? 
2) Will this drainage pipe be "easily" accessible via a nearby clean out?
3) Can the slope of the initial line in the "Room with new fixture" be increased to provide extra velocity through the pipe beneath the door?

If (1) is yes, and (3) is yes, then you should be okay by code .
If (1) is no, then you "should" still be okay in practice, whether or not you can get the velocity up, but I'd make sure (2) is YES, just in case.


----------



## mr leak (Dec 23, 2012)

*pete 0403 drain slope*

The drain slope for 1 1/2 pipe should be 1/4 per foot so the pipe in 8 ft needs to slope 1 inch in four feet 2 inches in 8 ft and 2 1/2 inches in 10 ft. Measure the slope by simply placing a tape measure on the top or bottom of the pipe and calculate the drop. Doesn't matter if it is USA/Ontario the drain physics remain the same and do not believe any code would contradict this fact Hope this helps Mr Leak


----------



## pete0403 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Joe. I will be able to generate enough velocity and there will be clean outs. The drain will usually be handling only the amount of water coming out of a hand sprayer. And there will be lots of dog hair so clean outs will be essential.


----------

